# outboard porn



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

arrives in a plain brown wrapper too...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

where are the strip tease pics?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How do we know there is anything inside of the box? This is just cardboard box porn until it's unwrapped!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The next pic better be of that pretty black thing hangin' on the 'Slipper!

;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy there guys...you know you have to take your time!
Always savor the moment, appreciate the anticipation.
That way everyone involved gets to enjoy the process.

                                 [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm enjoyin' this way too much...


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

You have to love "porn" that comes packaged with its own lubrication..


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I want to hug and smell her all over....I love her. :lol:

That's really sweet 8/9.9 4-stroke. I love this kind of motor and last forever.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

slow down, slow down i'm getting all excited ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The 8 and 9.9 have almost the same specs.
Same weight, difference in price is about $200
So given the choice between a 8 and a 9.9
I'll take the 9.9 because as Bobby Bare said:



> That's why on a scale of ten to one friend, there ain't no tens!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice MercHatSan there!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok so now I have to ask Brett. Is there something wrong with the 5hp you had? Do you feel the need for speed? Or are you planning on entering the slipper in the next hydroplane nationals?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Couple of reasons for the new outboard.
Number one: nothing left to tweak on the 5 hp Nissan.
I've done my experimenting with the Nissan 5 and pocket tunnel,
now it's time for more power to see what my hull design will do.
Number two: My creek/marsh explorations have shifted north.
The distances between ramps are getting longer and I don't
want to be a pain to others using the ICW. Gotta be able to git it.
I always disliked it when someone blocked the channel ahead of me
so I figure I'd avoid causing the same trouble for others.

She's got a nice lower unit, eh? :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Finished unpacking her, mounted her on the engine stand.
Still have to do the pre-install checklist.
1) Read all instruction manuals
2) Identify all components
3) Add oil to crankcase
4) Check lower unit oil
5) Install kill key and lanyard
7) Check gap on spark plugs
8) Check compression new
9) Check lube on prop shaft
10) Fit engine to transom on the Slipper, this is a short shaft.
11) Order OEM shop manual


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Brett, nice addition to the slipper you got there!

How do you think the extra weight will affect the draft? Any balance issues? 

What was the weight of the 5hp anyways?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> How do you think the extra weight will affect the draft?
> Any balance issues?
> What was the weight of the 5hp anyways?


Nissan 5 hp long shaft is 57 lbs,
Merc 9.9 short shaft is 83 lbs.
Same fuel tank size, 3.2 gallons.
Not enough weight difference to worry about.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm stuck at work, you're playing with a new toy, and I'm a little jealous here.

Get your dusk mask out, your safety glasses, your jig saw, and cut that transom down!  I'm working vicariously thru you today...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Awesome. When I saw the Nissan in the for sale section, I knew you were up to something. I am all eyes. I really, really want a 9.9, probably Tohatsu, for my project boat due to weight issues, but I keep thinking I should go with a 15 for the extra gitty-up when under full load. I can't wait to see your numbers.

You will really get to explore the potential of your tunnel now.

Nate


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't do that cut yet Brian... 

I'm calculating the correct cut off height for the new outboard.
Water inlet is on the sides of the lower unit, 4 degree running angle,
tunnel length, 17.5 inch true shaft length from transom bracket to cav plate.

The rule is calculate 5 times, measure twice, cut once!   ;D

Nate, if I had remote steering, a Nissan or Tohatsu would be fine.
But nobody else makes the in-tiller throttle/shifter, just Mercury.
And on a tiller boat, that saves a lot of reaching back to shift.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you want me to measure mine when I get home? I have basicly the same dimensions, but then again, I have no idea if those dimensions will work!


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn you, Brett! 

I had been longing to switch to the 9.9 Merc - even found myself caressing one at BPS recently...but was so pleased how well the 8hp Yammi ran this weekend that I felt that I would "love the one I'm with"....

Until today...and your photos...  I keep returning to gaze at the nice lower unit...wondering what it would be like...me and the Merc, together at last...

I can't...I made a commitment dammit...I have a Strongarm on her, for crying out loud...

Yet.. :-[


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Man Brett, you're a nice ad for Merc. I think two dozens different guys on the forum are wanting one right about now. That think looks sexy!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is what It will sound like ...
9.8 Nissan version Great motor !

You should keep the 5 as a spare ... or for those times you don't want the extra 23 pounds hanging out back there ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITcO_BwjUgQ&feature=related


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking forward to some action pics!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Soon... 


Built a new engine stand for the new toy.
Still learning my way around under the cowling.
The in-tiller shifter/throttle is a neat bit of engineering.
Been tracing the electrical harness and connections.
Tilt mechanism is different from the old style outboards I grew up with.
From what I've learned so far, a well designed piece of machinery.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

NICE RACK!!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That thing is almost as sexy as my 20hp yamaha was


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*hurry up!*

what are you waiting for? I wanna see your sexy motor hanging on your glass skipper's back and give us a test! I'm waitng! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What am I waiting for? I'm sorry, I like living.... 

Have you seen today's temperature report for Palm Coast?
I'm a little extreme, but not totally nucking futs!
No way was I working in the garage with no A/C.
Not with this reading on the thermometer:


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I just worked 16 hrs. in a 180 Degree attic 18" crawl space Rock wool 10" Deep !!!

HOLY CHITTT !!! I'm Whipped !!!!

Dave


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> What am I waiting for? I'm sorry, I like living....
> 
> Have you seen today's temperature report for Palm Coast?
> I'm a little extreme, but not totally nucking futs!
> ...


What???? That's nothing- this is Florida Brett, you know that! Except for last weekend's beautiful weather, this is probably as good as it will get until September. I'm down. It sure beats sitting at my work cubicle.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave, I feel your pain...sounds like a great way to induce heat-stroke.

                                           

FSU, 10 years ago I worked for a living, 100 degree days were a fact of life.
But now I'm a little older (definitely) and a little more intelligent. (maybe)
So now I work smarter and wait for the cool of the evening.
Even so I was sweating like a dang fool.

Transom has been modified, waiting for the epoxy to cure.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Epoxy cured overnight, 9.9 now hanging on the Slipper.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder if this picture is too "adult" to post on a family oriented site?

I mean, hey...now you're looking right up her back end...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A profile shot of her lower unit,
the top of the 1x2 is level with the bottom of the hull.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

And this is the waterline off the top of the tunnel,
top of the water intake is below water level.
Next is the 10 hours of break-in time,
ideal justification for a Tomoka River cruise.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmmm...

19+ hours and no update of the Tomoka River cruise?

Should we call the FWC? Did he make it back?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now you know how I feel ... 

Weeks without updated build pics... ;D

In your defense, you do have a serious case of digital fumble fingers to cope with.

                                    :

Tomoka river trip planned for Wednesday morning,
1 hour of less than 2000 rpm followed by an hour of up to 3/4 throttle.
Did finish learning all the components on the engine,
checked all fluids and cold compression test result was between 110-120 psi.
Bucket tested, started on 3rd pull, very quiet, very smooth.
So far so good...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm thinkin' I definitely might have started a little too high... ;D


Oh well, back to the garage, good thing it's only plywood


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL man I was looking at that wondering how it would work


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It'd work fine if I'd wanted a blender
not so good for pushing a boat.


I love the smell of sawdust in the evening...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wonder how much of a draft difference there is with her empty and loaded?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

might be right when you get in it  ,,

-'tide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I wonder how much of a draft difference there is with her empty and loaded?


- it wont matter at speed ,water wont make it to the wheel 
-Brett like to tinker :-?
-'tide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

have saw.... will travel


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> have saw.... will test ride!



fixed it for you...much more gooder... 


I do so enjoy power tools, an inch here,
a quarter inch there, sooner or later I'll get it right...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Brett, next time turn the ruler around and use the right end, will ya?

 ;D 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ain't got no rulers in my garage!
Only tape measures and micrometers.
Got a few triangular scales laying around,
leftovers from when drafting was done on paper.
And we all know tape measures only have two ends.
The smart end and the dumb end!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Bump.

Just letting you know the peanut gallery hasn't forgotten you. 

Nate


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Still testing...cut a little off the top...test again... ;D

Everyone needs a hobby, I figure test riding and sawing chunks off
will keep me busy for a couple of weeks. On the plus side
every test ride is good for break-in time and a chance to see
if I can add to my Zebco 202 catchin' picture collection.

Good thing the ramp is only 10 minutes away.

                                    

Personal rant: Why do engine manufacturers feel the need to put paper stickers
advertising the engines energy star rating on the shiny new finish.
Getting that sticker off without damaging the new toy is a PITA!

There, I feel a little better about that pet peeve now...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Laywers and Government Agencies.

Neither add much, if any, value to society or boating.

Paper stickers are cheaper too.  The glue they use, however, is seriously good stuff.  The sticker glue on the lower unit would never come off without a healthy dose of solvent!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ain't got no rulers in my garage!
> Only tape measures and micrometers.
> Got a few triangular scales laying around,
> leftovers from when drafting was done on paper.
> ...


Left handed tape measures??



-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I still Draw Iso's By Hand ....


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah yes, parallel bars, triangles, and eraser bags. I remember those days. Ink and squib anyone? Yeah thats pre-Rapidograph.

For those pesky stickers, I requisitioned the wifes old hairdryer. Just apply a little heat and it should peel right off


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Last picture, playing in the tub...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> I wonder if this picture is too "adult" to post on a family oriented site?


I think you just cross the line with the naked bath pics [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

You aren't going to show that picture to all the other outboards are you? That poor motor is going to get a terminal case of performance anxiety. It will act like a motor with half it's displacement. Heck you might not even get it to pee right after all this. Poor thing. ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

whoooo yeaa take your hood off!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

she's gonna get spoiled and think bubble baths are the norm :-X


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Her Sister Posed Topless for me !














Lookin good  Do some testing .... post some numbers ....


I asked a mod about posting the Sex Pistols Frigging in the rigging  Youtube link ... No answer back ...LOL


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Still testing...went out this afternoon on the ICW.
Engine height is now set with the bottom of the cav plate level with line of the underside of the tunnel.
Still running in the break-in period, so full throttle is only for 30 second intervals.
With a stock aluminum 9x9 prop the Merc-hat-san 9.9 is pushing the Slipper at 23.1 mph.
( according to my E-trex gps )
She is still burping on occasion, when running in a chop.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Brett, what was the speed with the old motor?????

Man, that thing still looks high on the transom, but if it's working, let it ride!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The 5 hp Nissan produced a top speed of 13 mph, with just me in the boat.
The one cylinder engine was a thumper, you'd feel it throughout the hull.
This 2 cylinder 9.9 is way smoother, and pops the hull up on top quick.

Lemme see here 6000 rpm, 2.08 to 1 gear reduction
9 inch pitch....60 minutes to an hour, 5280 feet per mile

6000 x 60 = 360000 rph at the crankshaft
360000 / 2.08 = 173077 rph at prop
173077 x .75 = 129808 feet per hour
129808 / 5280 = 24.6 mph theoretical top speed.

Interesting thing, only the rear 5 feet of the hull touches the water,
I can feel the contact point through the cockpit sole...

;D


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

23ish MPH in a narrow ~16' tiller boat. Sounds reasonable. I am definitely getting the 9.9 hp. For my purposes, it will be perfect. 

With no calculation for slip in your formula, you probably are about 97% tuned. Do you have a tac or are you tuning it by ear? It sounds like the factory prop is working for you. I guess you won't really know until you can run it wide open for more than 30 seconds.

Have fun!

Nate


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Shop tach only Nate.
The engine height is still not quite right, but it's close.
I'm down to 1/4 inch adjustments now, belt sander work.
The 23.1 mph was a single direction reading during one of the full throttle intervals.
I won't know a true speed until I can get a set of averaged speeds
taken in opposing directions, to eliminate wind and current effects.
I do enjoy evening test rides during the work week.
I have the ICW to myself, no wakes to interfere with testing.


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

Tunnels are a bear to set-up..there is almost always a sacrifice. Have you considered a stainless four blade? Unfortunately, most dealers will not let you test.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not even interested in the expense of purchase, or the wear a steel blade puts on the gears.
My knowledge of tunnels is all hands-on learned through my build of the hull.
I've been playing with it for a year and a half, learning by trial and error.
I have the time, and the expense of modifying the hull has been minimal.
Everyone needs a hobby, playing with small boats and outboards is mine.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

cav. plate flush w' tunnel top ?? hmmmm -sounds familiar 
lookin' good capt.
-anytide


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a thought





> Not even interested in the expense of purchase, or the wear a steel blade puts on the gears.
> My knowledge of tunnels is all hands-on learned through my build of the hull.
> I've been playing with it for a year and a half, learning by trial and error.
> I have the time, and the expense of modifying the hull has been minimal.
> Everyone needs a hobby, playing with small boats and outboards is mine.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No worries HnD, if I was a serious speedster, I wouldn't be a member here.
I'd be over at scream-n-fly... ;D

btw...welcome to the forum.


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great.

23 mph is more then enough for me on a boat that size. ;D

how fast are you hoping this thing will go once the next set of adjustments is made? 
do you have some sort of speed goal in mind?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think my hull will have a final true top speed of 21-22 mph.
So far the speeds have been run in a single direction.
Current and wind need to be factored out to get a correct measurement.
It's not about speed, my whole project has been about learning, hands on.
For instance, I figured out why outboard manufacturers
make a 15 inch shaft outboard longer than 15 inches.
On a flat bottom hull, the top two inches of the water under the hull
is filled with bubbles. To obtain a solid bite for the prop, the top of
the prop needs to be far enough below the surface to clear the aerated water.
Otherwise, the prop just blows a hole in the water, no push.
Too bad there's no vid of me riding around the ICW looking at my wake,
while doing these test rides. Squirrely wake patterns everywhere...

                                             ;D


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> Personal rant: Why do engine manufacturers feel the need to put paper stickers
> advertising the engines energy star rating on the shiny new finish.
> Getting thitat sticker off without damaging the new toy is a PITA!


Hey Brett
Just hit it with a Grinder! Works every time! (LMAO)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A grinder to take off the epa sticker hunh?
You boys from Texas always seem to go for overkill...

                               

After 4 more adjustments and test rides, finally found the right setting.
Cavitation plate needed to be 1 inch below water level
when the hull was sitting empty at the dock.










The result was a solid bite at all speeds and control in turns.
No blowouts, no over revs.










The reason for the final height is the aerated water trapped under the flat bottom hull.
Stock prop hits those bubbles and it just spins a hole in the water.
The final setting works out quite well.

So fast all you see is a blur... 










Top averaged speed, one passenger after 4 passes up and back, 21.4mph.
With 2 aboard the averaged speed was 20.5.
Gas consumption is less than a gallon per hour at WOT.
Not bad for an 84 lb motor on a 16' skiff.

Almost forgot, hull running angle...5° from horizontal.


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW thats looks amazing, and those numbers are great.

Be proud man, the majority of us could never even dream on accomplishing what you put together.

Curious though, how much does the boat and motor weigh?

From the specs you gave and what I can see in the pictures the boat doesn't appear to be overly heavy.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Curious though, how much does the boat and motor weigh?
> From the specs you gave and what I can see in the pictures
> the boat doesn't appear to be overly heavy.


325 lbs of boat and motor.
Another 60 lbs in miscellaneous gear and fuel.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Dang, the Grass Slipper is now the Grass Scooter! 

22mph, standing, looking back while taking a pic out the back of the boat? You should probably go ahead and clip that laynard on! ;D

How happy are you now with that extra 4.9hp?


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Im shocked no ones mentioned it yet, but the Cavitation plate is always suppose to be level with the top of the tunnel on a tunnel hull. am i the only one to hear that?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You got that right cc47, I'm working on a drawing and some photos that'll explain
why a tunnel on a flat bottom ultra-light skiff is just about useless.
Unless you want to spend a small fortune on extra parts and pieces
in order to make the pocket tunnel a worthwhile addition to a hull.
Might save someone else the learning experience.
In my case though, it was a great way to use my spare time over the past 2 years.
Spent a lot of time on the water figuring out the hows and whys.

                                          

btw, deerfly already offered that bit of wisdom back when I first started my build.



> Title: Re: Pocket tunnels, running angles
> Post by deerfly on Sep 24th, 2008 at 2:49pm
> well, personally I don't think a tunnel on such a small, low powered boat is worth it. I would go with a manual jackplate and preserve as much static displacement as I could, which I think has more value more often with the way you use a small boat like the slipper. Otherwise, I think you're potentially subjecting yourself to a lot of trial and error with the tunnel for nominal gain. Its a great topic for study though.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ya learn something new everyday


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Brett, any difference in ride quality with the new engine (other than faster)?? Like .... better hull ride angle (you said 5% now, not sure what it was before), better balance with the weight, wetter/dryer ride, etc.?? Did you feel you had to shift position in the boat with the 9.9 vs. the 5?

AP


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Slipper is a flat bottom skiff. There is no ride quality.
What she does well is float shallow, pole quietly,
and run all month on a 3 gallon tank of gas.
Center of gravity shifted an inch or two,
but not enough to change the running angle.
What has happened is that she jumps on top
almost immediately, hull vibrations due to the
thump of a one cylinder engine are gone.
And most important, I can get out of the way
of incoming tsunamis caused by yachts in the ICW.
So I'll play this way for a year or so...then "Next!"


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> btw, deerfly already offered that bit of wisdom back when I first started my build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah no kidding, that guy is such a jerk too. I wonder where he comes up with this crap.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> So I'll play this way for a year or so...then "Next!"


Uh huh, so spill it, what are your plans for the future? Or are you waiting to see what I come up with .


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like the lines on this classic...  [smiley=happy.gif]

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1249732712


Frame half the hull, run stringers at the shear, chine and keel,
then trace the lines directly on the plywood sheets
to obtain symmetrical panels for port and starboard
epoxy fillet and glass construction. Been planning this one
while figuring out what works and what doesn't on the Slipper.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm a flat bottom hull with sponsons and a flat deck..........Man where have I seen a design like that before???..................Wait, wait.....No I lost it...............Oh wait, duh here it is ;D

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1279666025


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > btw, deerfly already offered that bit of wisdom back when I first started my build.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


LOL, Brett...you were supposed to ignore the root source of the info and pretend that you were never warned. It works for politicians! lol
Anyway, I see i have a lot of catching up to do...


----------

